# Mini's at a hunt test



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

From AKC Minutes



Effective January 1, 2014, Miniature Poodles will be eligible to compete in AKC Hunting Tests for Retrievers.
that should be fun, maybe the can run last so we don't have to wait....


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a lady in one of the training groups I train with once in awhile that brings a mini poodle and runs the set ups with it. It's pretty fun to watch. I think it has a tough time seeing over the high grass but no issues with wanting to get the birds on land or water. It hauls out ducks that look bigger than it is. I think she says it has either a Junior or Started title with it already(not sure). She brought it with while training her other dogs and it just wanted to give it a try. I have thousands of photos of dogs retrieving. The photos of hers are the only mini poodle I have ever seen go out and get ducks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I wonder , will they be watching birds thrown out of the wingers,or will they be the ones thrown ?
What on earth will AKC think of next......sheesh.......


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey Bubba, looks like you can finally run your critter



/Paul


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

This has given me my first smile in days. I'm going to give Weezie a perm and dye job.


----------



## duckdogs167 (Apr 23, 2012)

At what point is AKC going to say enough is enough???? They keep let other breeds in hunt test game. Not that we would but we can't run our LABS in their events cause of specific breed events. Even though this can be entertaining as all us agree. ENOUGH is ENOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

duckdogs167 said:


> At what point is AKC going to say enough is enough???? They keep let other breeds in hunt test game. Not that we would but we can't run our LABS in their events cause of specific breed events. Even though this can be entertaining as all us agree. ENOUGH is ENOUGH!!!!!!!


i know, its bad isnt it. 

i do have a boykin id like to be able to run in a Qual. I'm guessing you wouldnt be for that.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

duckdogs167 said:


> At what point is AKC going to say enough is enough???? They keep let other breeds in hunt test game. Not that we would but we can't run our LABS in their events cause of specific breed events. Even though this can be entertaining as all us agree. ENOUGH is ENOUGH!!!!!!!


I agree 100% with you!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay how many off breeds has anyone really seen run "retriever" events...I say welcome them...it's a game, not the end of the world...such ugliness for a non-competitive venue...if they can meet the standard, then good for them!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

FOM said:


> Okay how many off breeds has anyone really seen run "retriever" events...I say welcome them...it's a game, not the end of the world...such ugliness for a non-competitive venue...if they can meet the standard, then good for them!


My thoughts exactly. Who cares.


----------



## duckdogs167 (Apr 23, 2012)

BlaineT said:


> i know, its bad isnt it.
> 
> i do have a boykin id like to be able to run in a Qual. I'm guessing you wouldnt be for that.


I don't have problem with boykins. I'm thinking of getting one in the future to run and hunt with.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

FOM said:


> Okay how many off breeds has anyone really seen run "retriever" events...I say welcome them...it's a game, not the end of the world...such ugliness for a non-competitive venue...if they can meet the standard, then good for them!


Ditto. I don't even understand why they put any restrictions on breed (or mixed breed!) in any event. If someone wants to plunk down $65 and enter their Afghan hound in a hunt test, fine by me. And, as FOM says, how often do you see any breed in retriever tests other than labs, goldens, and chessies? Especially in any class above Junior. I don't expect a flood of mini-poodles in hunt tests.


----------



## duckdogs167 (Apr 23, 2012)

FOM said:


> Okay how many off breeds has anyone really seen run "retriever" events...I say welcome them...it's a game, not the end of the world...such ugliness for a non-competitive venue...if they can meet the standard, then good for them!


FOM
i don't have problem with them. I judged Junior hunt test last fall that we had Boykins, Nova Scotia Tolling Retriever, Weimarner and German Shorthaired Pointer with Labs, Goldens an Chessy. I enjoyed watching them along with judging them. Some did really good work an passed. 

My point was. Not that I would compete in their events. But you can't compete in their event unless it's their breed for their event. That is my point. 

Bring them on I agree cause they are supporting our sport with us.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

This is the mini poodle that trains with one of the training groups I train with occasionally. The owner was happy, the dog was having fun. It did the work and it was fun to watch them as a team...


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I should become a mini poodle hunt test pro. Your trailer could be a whole bunch of mailboxes for their holes and they don't eat much. Sounds like a money maker deal if you ask me!


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

The only thing I am concerned about is that they might get lost in the cover. So, how do you judge them if you can't see them? 

Just a thought,... carry on!

BHB


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for the photos, Bob! That's exactly the picture I had in my mind! 

And good one Troy! Please post a photo of your new truck asap!!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought this was about Mini-Coopers. Saw one at the last HT I attended. Had a bunch of labs taking pictures with it as if, it was some sort of celebrity.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Buyer beware when purchasing a poodle for HT....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-sold-as-toy-poodles-argentina_n_3037094.html

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

FOM said:


> Okay how many off breeds has anyone really seen run "retriever" events...I say welcome them...it's a game, not the end of the world...such ugliness for a non-competitive venue...if they can meet the standard, then good for them!


Exactly -- hey if they can do it and want to pay an entry fee and support our sport -- GREAT!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Happy , I have always wanted a Mini.....


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

TroyFeeken said:


> I should become a mini poodle hunt test pro. Your trailer could be a whole bunch of mailboxes for their holes and they don't eat much. Sounds like a money maker deal if you ask me!


Yep I can see it now a Subaru with mail boxes mounted on the roof...LOL Though seriously if a person chooses to spend the money to enter, more power to them. Last I checked Retriever Clubs Operating expense's are paid by there members, more members more entries equals more money spent to help improve said clubs venues.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang, I know I should have been training Mom's poodle "Peaches" all this time. She's a show reject cause her legs are too long. She's pink in color and can jump a 4' fence. Runs with the 'Peakes and keeps them in line around Grandma's house.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Brad B said:


> My thoughts exactly. Who cares.


I think it is fear. Fear of a little dog kickin butt and taking names.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Pals, I think you are right. My Boykin was the first one to run an AKC master test and he went 6 for 6 qualifying for the Master Nationals. BTW that MN plate looks good in my trophy room. Don't think many labs that have a Master National plate can say they have never failed an AKC hunt test. Also, labs are now eligible to run spaniel hunt tests.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Pals said:


> I think it is fear. Fear of a little dog kickin butt and taking names.


Yes but "dog" being the operative word here.......


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

BHB said:


> The only thing I am concerned about is that they might get lost in the cover. So, how do you judge them if you can't see them?
> 
> Just a thought,... carry on!
> 
> BHB


How can you give a handle if they or you can't see you thru the tall grass?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Jerry and Freya said:


> How can you give a handle if they or you can't see you thru the tall grass?


I'm sure that all the tests will need to be in no cover moving forward so that the standard of the AKC test can be applied equally to all.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Billie said:


> Yes but "dog" being the operative word here.......


Those records are sealed. 

Jerry--you follow the moving grass with your eyes and you teach them 'left and right' to replace your angle back commands. Serious. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

The Labrador Retriever specialty is going on right now in Cheraw:razz:


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

So this is what it comes to? I suppose you can make the argument that a poodle is a poodle no matter what size it is and I know spaniels can run in retriever tests and vice versa but what's next? It doesn't have a thing to do with fear of little dogs it has to do with the initial intention of the game and when you dilute the game to the extent the AKC seems bent on with hunt tests then maybe its time to find a different game.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

My problem is that my truck dog is a Jack and not a poodle. So she can't run in AKC hunt tests. But she has run in UKC started.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think its diluting the "hunt test" Bruce. If someone trains their dog, pays their money....step up. Its a hunt test, not a trial. They only have to meet the standard. That doesn't effect your dog or your dogs performance in the least.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Lets just hope that as stated before, as judges we do not need to know what kind of dog is running our test before we start. It should not matter what cover we are in, If the test meets the standard . I would hate to have to know in advance I have a mini dog running so can't put my blind where I want it because only one dog will not be seen.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I've seen and judged some pretty short Boykins and Tollers. They had no trouble in cover. I would not worry about it.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't mind running head to head so it will be an opportunity for me to participate in the trial game. I'll get my backside handed to me for awhile but that's ok. I think if you don't think these smaller dogs aren't going to affect the way these tests are set up you got another think comming.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Bruce MacPherson said:


> I think if you don't think these smaller dogs aren't going to affect the way these tests are set up you got another think comming.


Maybe. But I would hope not. I run a 32 lb Boykin in finished tests and have come to the line before knowing he may not see a mark as well or that I'm gonna have trouble seeing him on certain lines to a blind. Never gotten any special treatments from judges. I walk up thinking he's prepared to handle anything and he can do the work expected as well or better than any other dog there and if he doesn't do it, Then so be it. 
Have run under several judges that are Boykin owners and they have set up some of the harder finished tests I've run. 
Maybe we should worry more about the character of the judge and that they uphold the standard and not worry about the dog being run. But worry about "does the dog do the work?"


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I think a dog should at least be recognized in the SPORTING GROUP in AKC to be allowed in a sporting dog event through AKC. Poodles of any size have not been recognized as a Sporting breed for years.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bruce MacPherson said:


> I don't mind running head to head so it will be an opportunity for me to participate in the trial game. I'll get my backside handed to me for awhile but that's ok. I think if you don't think these smaller dogs aren't going to affect the way these tests are set up you got another think comming.


Isn't it one of the duties of a judge to ensure the test they set up is designed so the dogs can see the fall, can be seen running the blind etc? Would a "Mini" owner have a legitimate complaint if a judge sets up a test which all the "normal" sized dogs can see the fall, can be seen running the blind although, a mini is out of sight?


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Billie said:


> I think a dog should at least be recognized in the SPORTING GROUP in AKC to be allowed in a sporting dog event through AKC. Poodles of any size have not been recognized as a Sporting breed for years.


That is reasonable for sure.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

much ado about nothing--just how many "Mini Poodles" will ever make it out of junior??


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bruce MacPherson said:


> So this is what it comes to? I suppose you can make the argument that a poodle is a poodle no matter what size it is and I know spaniels can run in retriever tests and vice versa but what's next? It doesn't have a thing to do with fear of little dogs it has to do with the initial intention of the game and when you dilute the game to the extent the AKC seems bent on with hunt tests then maybe its time to find a different game.


Boykins can run, Springers and Cockers can't.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Isn't it one of the duties of a judge to ensure the test they set up is designed so the dogs can see the fall, can be seen running the blind etc? Would a "Mini" owner have a legitimate complaint if a judge sets up a test which all the "normal" sized dogs can see the fall, can be seen running the blind although, a mini is out of sight?


Absolutely, and they will at the top of their lungs.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

mngundog said:


> Boykins can run, Springers and Cockers can't.


Just a matter of time, in the interest of fairness. And if you want to talk about fairness why shouldn't the American Water Spaniel be running in the retriever test they are a heck of a lot closer to a retriever than a Boykin.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bruce MacPherson said:


> Just a matter of time, in the interest of fairness. And if you want to talk about fairness why shouldn't the American Water Spaniel be running in the retriever test they are a heck of a lot closer to a retriever than a Boykin.


In all fairness to history: those curly fluff balls called poodles happen to be the foundation dogs for whom? 
.
.
.
fluffy goldens.  or so they say. My bad Julie says no poodles in Chessie lineage anywhere. 

much ado bout nuttin


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

American Water Spaniels are allowed to run. 

And I got news, judges set up tests where full sized labs and goldens are unseen in the cover all the time. Even saw /Paul bitch about it once and he's never even seen a mini poodle, let alone run one in a hunt test. Though, now I'm really thinking about buying one and paying him to run it in Oregon next season! :razz:


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

What we really need to worry about is the day they let Border Collies run field trials.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Pals said:


> In all fairness to history: those curly fluff balls called poodles happen to be the foundation dogs for whom?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 Ummm....no poodles in CBR history; don't know about fluffies. Chesapeakes were developed entirely in this country before the first poodle ever set foot on our shores. As for mini poodles in hunt tests, can't see it being much of a problem, if they can do the work, let em have at it!


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this for real or is it a joke?? And if it's for real where can I read this, website, ect???


----------



## just me (Feb 17, 2010)

you can look under akc retriever hunt tests breeds eligible to compete and they show as eligible 1-1-14


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Are Mini's considered Toy's? If they stand as tall as a toller the I do not see an issue but if a Mini is = to Toy in stature, then the Blinds will be though to judge. The Mini's will be out of sight more often than the labs in basic cover. Hmmm


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Julie- are Curly coated retrievers in the Chessie history? Cause if they are-you can thank poodles in part, for the curlies.


----------



## just me (Feb 17, 2010)

joe no minis are bigger then toys both minis and standards are in the akc version of a junk drawer group...nonsporting even tho poodles are retrievers..
toys are the toy grooup


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

At first I thought this was gonna be about Mini Coopers.......
I've seen plenty of Minivans, but never a Mini Cooper....


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Good one Jerry and it's probably a 95% black speciality!



Jerry Beil said:


> The Labrador Retriever specialty is going on right now in Cheraw:razz:


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pals said:


> Julie- are Curly coated retrievers in the Chessie history? Cause if they are-you can thank poodles in part, for the curlies.


Nope, Sorry Pals..


----------



## knoxtnusa (Sep 22, 2014)

UPDATE: 2ND MINIATURE POODLE GETS AKC JUNIOR HUNTER TITLE

Since being allowed to enter AKC Hunt Tests 1/1/14, the second miniature poodle, Nina, got the AKC Junior Hunter title last weekend in Buckhead, GA (Atlanta Retriever Club). "It is truly special to have the whole gallery rooting and cheering you on! Nina was very pleased with herself as well. I was absolutely bursting with pride!"

If you do the work, you get the prize. Well, she did it. Four ducks at four tests. Yes, normal sized ducks. Yes, the small mouth delivered each of them to my hand. Yes, she does swim. Yes, she is fearless in deep, dense cover. Yes, she CANNOT see over tall grass, but with her incredible marking skills, she triangulates the duck's downward trajectory and figures out where it lands - every time. Small dog, big talent, huge heart.

I am glad there are many of you who can accept the strengths and talents and unique styles of different breeds who choose to play the game. Best Wishes and Happy Hunting!

Beth White, Maryville, TN
MACH3 Menina De Prata CD RE JH MXG MJB2 MXF T2B2 CGC WC UWC HPC "Nina"


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

knoxtnusa said:


> UPDATE: 2ND MINIATURE POODLE GETS AKC JUNIOR HUNTER TITLE
> 
> Since being allowed to enter AKC Hunt Tests 1/1/14, the second miniature poodle, Nina, got the AKC Junior Hunter title last weekend in Buckhead, GA (Atlanta Retriever Club). "It is truly special to have the whole gallery rooting and cheering you on! Nina was very pleased with herself as well. I was absolutely bursting with pride!"
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

That's a pretty awesome, multi-talented mini you've got there Beth, congratulations!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I would welcome them to my training group. We always need someone to go first to "test" the waters. Gators that might pass on a full size dog wouldn't be able to resist a "fun" sized dog. Early warning system. 

Why does anyone care? Standard poodles have run forever and they don't mind getting wet like goldens. Now JRT's are a definite no, but again a great early warning dog......


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

knoxtnusa said:


> UPDATE: 2ND MINIATURE POODLE GETS AKC JUNIOR HUNTER TITLE
> 
> Since being allowed to enter AKC Hunt Tests 1/1/14, the second miniature poodle, Nina, got the AKC Junior Hunter title last weekend in Buckhead, GA (Atlanta Retriever Club). "It is truly special to have the whole gallery rooting and cheering you on! Nina was very pleased with herself as well. I was absolutely bursting with pride!"
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice job!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations....I'm sorry but the pictures make me chuckle, not in a mean way, just a good old fashion chuckle...looks like Nina was enjoying herself!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

GOOD for you!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing! Good for you. I would love to see a video of her run. Do you have one?


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Congratulations Beth and Nina and I loved the photos. Nina looks like she's having the time of her life.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

knoxtnusa said:


> UPDATE: 2ND MINIATURE POODLE GETS AKC JUNIOR HUNTER TITLE
> 
> *If you do the work, you get the prize. Well, she did it. Four ducks at four tests. *


As it should be...
Congrats.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Stan B needs to weigh in on this. He judged Roxanne as she ran her last(?) JH pass. The cover was deep enough that even the bigger dogs were out of sight for a while. I, for one, found it both entertaining and endearing. Also, that little 8lb fluffball took less time to run her four birds than quite a few dogs (particularly if you don't count the time it took for the flyer to quit flapping). She actually marked very well.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

knoxtnusa said:


> UPDATE: 2ND MINIATURE POODLE GETS AKC JUNIOR HUNTER TITLE
> 
> Since being allowed to enter AKC Hunt Tests 1/1/14, the second miniature poodle, Nina, got the AKC Junior Hunter title last weekend in Buckhead, GA (Atlanta Retriever Club). "It is truly special to have the whole gallery rooting and cheering you on! Nina was very pleased with herself as well. I was absolutely bursting with pride!"
> 
> ...


Who was the first?


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I once judged a mini in NAHRA Started. The dog did a great job but ended up not passing. This was the second day of the weekend and we used the same grounds from Intermediate the previous day. Little Percy got caught up in drag scent from the previous day and did not retrieve the last mark. He was the only dog to aknowledge the old scent. He obviously had the best nose in the field. But, three birds out of four does not result in a pass.

Tom


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> I would welcome them to my training group. We always need someone to go first to "test" the waters. Gators that might pass on a full size dog wouldn't be able to resist a "fun" sized dog. Early warning system.
> 
> Why does anyone care? Standard poodles have run forever and they don't mind getting wet like goldens. Now JRT's are a definite no, but again a great early warning dog......


Bahahahahaha!!!! You are so deserving of your Thursday night Golden Gallery. 

Congrats to Beth and Nina!!!! Super cute and something to be proud of~~best of luck as you continue on, have fun!


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Stan, you know exactly who the first one was.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

There are several "short" breeds that are allowed to run test. As far as them being out of site in normal cover, to me that is a dog problem, not a judging problem. Test are supposed to be based on actual hunting situations and conditions. Do Boykin and NSDT owners only hunt on a golf course? 
the majority of times I judge I am given a specific area we can set our test in. You work with what you are given and the dogs do the test or they don't. Down here I know of few clubs control their grounds and if the landowner doesn't cut it you use what you get and say think you. I don't see HT getting all PC and worrying too much about little dogs and tall cover, at least I hope not. I would not own a dog that couldn't hunt in pretty much any conditions. 
I say bring them on and let them play, but they have to meet the standard the same as any other breed with no modifications to the test to accommodate size


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

As a side hobby I like to photograph dogs at hunt tests and training and usually have a camera around. I like watching all of the breeds run but the shorter breeds are much more difficult to photograph in the taller cover. The photo below is a Boykin running at our clubs spring test.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> There are several "short" breeds that are allowed to run test. As far as them being out of site in normal cover, to me that is a dog problem, not a judging problem. Test are supposed to be based on actual hunting situations and conditions. Do Boykin and NSDT owners only hunt on a golf course?
> the majority of times I judge I am given a specific area we can set our test in. You work with what you are given and the dogs do the test or they don't. Down here I know of few clubs control their grounds and if the landowner doesn't cut it you use what you get and say think you. I don't see HT getting all PC and worrying too much about little dogs and tall cover, at least I hope not. I would not own a dog that couldn't hunt in pretty much any conditions.
> I say bring them on and let them play, but they have to meet the standard the same as any other breed with no modifications to the test to accommodate size


.

i guess a judge would have to skip the "would I hunt with this dog" question

/Paul


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrats on the title!!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool! I think I might have a different cut though. Around here with that close crop the poor thing would probably look like it lost a fight with a bobcat by the time it ran out and back.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe this was the first "Mini" to get the JH title.
I was there that day, this little dude earned it's pass.



Wouldn't be my first choice, but I would hunt over that dog.
Tons of bottom, NO quit!


JMO on that day!


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats Beth and Nina! 

Many years ago I knew a lady that trained a mini. It was a little silver one, and it was even the first mini to get a VCX. This little guy made my Toller look small but he had no idea what small meant. He did a great job. I am glad to see the AKC is allowing the minis to play.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats! Was there to see her collect her title ribbon, but didn't get to see her run. That would have been fun to watch. Until this post was started, I didn't know people used mini poodles, and had never seen one retrieve. But all the minis I've met have been BIG little dogs.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Beth and Nina. Bob that last pic made me LOL.


----------



## knoxtnusa (Sep 22, 2014)

Dalcrista Roxanne RAE2 CD BN JH WCX - Owner Janice Glosson from Wisconsin


----------



## knoxtnusa (Sep 22, 2014)

She makes me chuckle too! Love the heart the little one's show.


----------



## chrokeva (Oct 7, 2014)

I learned many years ago not to underestimate poodles. Back almost 20 years ago I was training and trialing herding dogs (Australian Cattle Dogs to be specific) and I was put in my place regarding poodles. At that time the Border Collie was not recognized by the AKC. The pro trainer I was taking lessons from was a hard core Border Collie trainer and trialer. I as well as several other AKC breeds (German Shepherds, Corgis, Aussies, etc) also went to her for lessons. One day several of us were sitting around watching dogs work and picking this pros brain when someone (I believe a German Shepherd owner) asked the pro border colie trainer... "next to a border collie what is the best AKC dog for herding" and that is when it happened she replied after taking moment to think about it "it would probably have to be the poodle". All of us "other breed" people (that is what the border collie folks called us) just sat there with our mouths hanging open as she went on to explain that so much of what we want out of a herding dog requires a dog to be incredibly biddable and most other AKC breeds just could not stand up to a border collie in that regard. She stated that although the poodle lacked instinct to herd that she felt it's above average biddability would still make it a better herding dogs than the other AKC herding breeds. Well to this day I still am not sure I buy this.... but I have much more respect for the fluffy dogs


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

A mini-poodle ran Junior this past weekend at Tejas. That little guy did better than most dogs running the stake...and was fun for the gallery to watch. "Kameo Silver Lake Dream" passed both days and according to EE already has one other pass. Should finish his JH easily this weekend at Bryan-College Station.


----------



## blkpudel (Dec 19, 2010)

The poodle community is super proud of Beth and Nina and Janice and Roxanne.....and all of the minis and owners that came before them in Canada and the U.S. who fought hard to have their dogs included.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

Chuck Wagner said:


> A mini-poodle ran Junior this past weekend at Tejas. That little guy did better than most dogs running the stake...and was fun for the gallery to watch. "Kameo Silver Lake Dream" passed both days and according to EE already has one other pass. Should finish his JH easily this weekend at Bryan-College Station.


Good ol "Ricky". I was at the Big Woods when he ran for his 1st JH pass. I will be at BCS this weekend and will have to make sure I watch for him again.


----------



## knoxtnusa (Sep 22, 2014)

Big congrats to Lucie and Riki - Miniature Poodle JH title in Texas! Lisa is testing this coming weekend at Paducah, KY, with her mini, Ren. One more pass for him would four minis with JH! Love em all!


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

The lady who Marshalled for junior at East Tennessee this past weekend ran her mini as test dog both days. The ducks were as big as the pup!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

dgowder said:


> The lady who Marshalled for junior at East Tennessee this past weekend ran her mini as test dog both days. The ducks were as big as the pup!


Yes. That's Beth and her dog, Nina.


----------



## knoxtnusa (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Kill / Stan B from New Berlin. The photo you posted actually looks like my Nina at R. Bong early August this year. That was her 2nd JH pass. Had a blast!


----------



## Richard (Jul 29, 2010)

And Yet the the standard Pudel was the first water dog, and the first retriever training manual was written for the Pudel In the 1600's it is on display in England.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Illinois Bob said:


> This is the mini poodle that trains with one of the training groups I train with occasionally. The owner was happy, the dog was having fun. It did the work and it was fun to watch them as a team...


what an awesome little dog


----------

